

.NET APIs Pushed Into GNU/Linux by Microsoft MVPs and FUD Spreaders - gnufreak
http://techrights.org/2011/04/07/mono-beneficiaries/

======
forgotAgain
In the final assessment I don't think Mono and such have been a net positive
or negative for MS. For those who are in the MS camp they have found something
useful. For those who don't wish to be in the MS sphere of influence Mono has
had little attraction.

It's a strategy by a company in the business. It's not an invasion by whatever
dark forces inhabit the back of the mind.

------
bediger
Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you. Roy
Schestowitz does seem to have a point. He just beats it to death.

~~~
jstedfast
just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they _are_ after you, either.

The only point Roy seems to have is that he hates Mono and is jealous that he
isn't respected by anyone in the community while Mono developers are.

